

Why you should backup your iPhone… to iTunes - jonny_eh
https://medium.com/geek-empire-1/ec26e9cbd6db

======
jreed91
Can't you have itunes automatically download all your purchases, then you can
still have that local copy on your computer and still use icloud backup? I'm
guessing that's what happened.

~~~
jonny_eh
Good point, it turns out you can get iTunes to download all purchased apps, I
didn't know that.

